# Still Need 2 Players! Online Game!



## Triceratops (Mar 9, 2011)

So we have a game set in a medieval land where a group of adventurers are looking for the tomb of a Witch-Queen. It's part old fashioned D&D dungeon/wilderness adventuring, but with a great Dm (me) who is good at making the action fun and the adventure well spiced with mystery, great npcs and a fun and gritty setting. We still need the following:
1 fighter
1 thief

I have two characters run by people who had to bow out of the game. They're both good characters with fine stats and they are already 2nd level each going on 3rd, so you'd be at a good point to enter the game. One is a knight (noble warrior fighter package), the other is a burglar specalized thief. 

If you'd rather roll up your own character, that's fine too. We don't need another wizard but another fighter or thief, or barring that cleric or bard, would be very suitable for our game. 

Please pm me or respond here if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## slwoyach (Mar 10, 2011)

I might be interested; is it pbp, chat, or other?


----------



## Noctos (Mar 10, 2011)

rule set?


----------



## Triceratops (Mar 10, 2011)

Game is Sunday evenings on irc chat (online) at 8pm Central time. The rule set is 2nd edition. We can share rulebooks if need be and there are free online resources.


----------

